# Xgl

## alu

Tjenare,

nån svensk (okej nordisk) som testat på XGL och kan berätta hur det fungerade?

Jag håller på att försöka få det att köra just nu.

----------

## RaZoR1394

Har problem redan med Xorg 7. DRI fungerar men skärmen blir bara svart. Radeon är den enda drivrutinen som fungerar och jag kan inte få svensk layout att fungera. Funderar nästan på att nedgradera tillbaks till Xorg 6.8.2/r6.   :Evil or Very Mad: 

edit:

Fixade svensk layout  :Smile: .

----------

## joakar

Jag har fått det att köra. Stötte inte på några större problem faktiskt. Var i stort sett bara till att kompilera. Det enda som jag var tvungen att ändra var att länka om 32bitars glbibliotek till 64 bitars pga min processor (vilket alla sidor som beskriver XGL och dess installation också säger).

Allt funkar jättebra och det är lätt värt att testa på tycker jag. Kul att se att CPUn blir lite avlastad av GPUn.

----------

## zhark

Har kjørt Xgl / Gnome før.

Fungerer Cube og alt det der like bra under andre windowmanagers som ex. fluxbox?

----------

## moltas

Hej

Det finns en live cd du kan ladda ner och köra, då får du reda på om ditt grafic kort fixar det.

gör en sökning xgl på gentoo så hittar du va du söker.

bertil

----------

## patrix_neo

Finns även att läsa om på  http://www.gnomedesktop.org (kororaa projektet)

Som sagt, nVidia har inte fått till det vad gäller proprietär DRI ännu, men är på gång, så för tillfället fungerar bara DRI-kompatibla kort (läs : ATI). Om jag fattat det rätt, så klart.

----------

## alu

Jag har installerat kororaa på min stationära, och det fungerar jättefint. 

P4 1.8Ghz, 512mb ram, GeForce 5700 Ultra, 256 vram.

Såfort jag fixat till portage databasen så ska jag installera xvidcap och posta en lite video.

----------

## None9

Jag vill installera det men direct rendering fattas till alla mina kort  :Sad: 

----------

